# Need to find a similar juice



## Marius Combrink (19/10/15)

Ok so I had some King Royale regeant sauce last week.
I love the taste but I don't think the premium liquids work so lekker in my nautilus mini due to the high VG content (or am I just doing something wrong ) 
In my buddy's subtank mini its amazing

The normal vapeking liquids works perfectly for me so I was wondering if there is a similar flavour in the normal juice range? 
Or perhaps a different kind of juice I can try

I tried finding a thread that has something similar to this but no luck. If I missed it then please point me in the right direction

Thanks


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so I had some King Royale regeant sauce last week.
> I love the taste but I don't think the premium liquids work so lekker in my nautilus mini due to the high VG content (or am I just doing something wrong )
> In my buddy's subtank mini its amazing
> 
> ...


i think you spot on in saying that the higher VG juices dont fare too well in the nauti. have not tasted the King Royale so would not be able to suggest something similar. what is the flavour profile?

good luck in your search buddy

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/10/15)

Jakey said:


> i think you spot on in saying that the higher VG juices dont fare too well in the nauti. have not tasted the King Royale so would not be able to suggest something similar. what is the flavour profile?
> 
> good luck in your search buddy


the main profile is a custard pie with some hints of fruit


----------



## Wesley (19/10/15)

Try Skyblue Vaping's Ambrosia.


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> the mai





Wesley said:


> Try Skyblue Vaping's Ambrosia.


i agree that it should def be tried. im currently vaping on ambrosia. definately fruity but i dont get the custard vibe from it. after over half a litre of ambrosia i still cant put my finger on the flavour profile. its one of those


----------



## Wesley (19/10/15)

Jakey said:


> i agree that it should def be tried. im currently vaping on ambrosia. definately fruity but i dont get the custard vibe from it. after over half a litre of ambrosia i still cant put my finger on the flavour profile. its one of those


Has the juice been steeped? It usually takes two to three weeks after mixing for the custard to really shine through.


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

i have some really well steeped ambrosia. buying 250ml at a time so by the end of the bottle its really well steeped


----------



## Wesley (19/10/15)

Jakey said:


> i have some really well steeped ambrosia. buying 250ml at a time so by the end of the bottle its really well steeped


Strange - I get a lovely custardy butteryness from it, amazing juice.


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/10/15)

Wesley said:


> Try Skyblue Vaping's Ambrosia.


Cool I will go buy some. Any retailers in the west rand or Woodmead that sells it?
and will it work fine in my nauti?


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

it should work fine. its 50/50 afaik. 
are we allowed to post retailers that stock it on this thread?


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/10/15)

VapeKing's Lime Milkshake is GREAT!!!
Very pronounced flavor.....aaaaaaaand:

I can confidently say that it mixes well with other juices, if you want to combine =)

I've tried concoctions of Lime Milkshake + Watermelon, Kiwi, Mango, Melons
...and VapeKing's Trick or Treat No.8 (Litchi based fruity juice) which results in a very fruity "smoothy" 

I also recently acquired a bottle of King Royale - Kings Creme (Strawberry Milkshake with rainbow sprinkles)
And it is 100% my before bed or after dinner/desert vape!!! 
(Very subtle, gentle flavors and notes though)

P.S. To my knowledge you could use a little bit of straight vodka to thin out the juice so that it wicks better. (without flavor loss)
But I would need one of the veterans to put their confirmed stamp on that fact?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (19/10/15)

Jakey said:


> it should work fine. its 50/50 afaik.
> are we allowed to post retailers that stock it on this thread?


Yes you may. And it is 50 50.


----------



## Jakey (19/10/15)

you can get it straight from the vendor here.


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/10/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> VapeKing's Lime Milkshake is GREAT!!!
> Very pronounced flavor.....aaaaaaaand:
> 
> I can confidently say that it mixes well with other juices, if you want to combine =)
> ...


Ive got some of the lime milkshake. Not a fan. My wife loves it but I dont.

I use the VK5 alot for mixing as I dont always want too much fruit just a hint


----------

